# Future Ne Rally In Lake George Ny ?



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

It has come to my attention that a good numbers of us North Eastern Outbackers camp in Lake George during the season. So, what is everyone's thoughts on a Future NE Rally in Lake George???









Tami


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Depending on the timing and vacation time limitations we would try to do it. That area is suppose to be very nice, I haven't been there myself but have heard good things about it.

Gary


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

The area's nice, but, frankly, waaaaayyyyy too crowded for our liking.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> The area's nice, but, frankly, waaaaayyyyy too crowded for our liking.


Really Wolfie,

Where did you go? We use to camp there back in the day, on a island & Rogers Rock CG. But haven't been up there in over 10 yrs easy. We've heard great things about Lake George RV Park & Lake George Escapes, & decided to check them both out this year. So, we'll see









Tami


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> The area's nice, but, frankly, waaaaayyyyy too crowded for our liking.


Really Wolfie,

Where did you go? We use to camp there back in the day, on a island & Rogers Rock CG. But haven't been up there in over 10 yrs easy. We've heard great things about Lake George RV Park & Lake George Escapes, & decided to check them both out this year. So, we'll see









Tami

[/quote]
Haven't ever been camping up there .... driving thru is enuff! Its not that its a bad place....its actually quite pretty with LOTS of family stuff to do....just too much for OUR liking. Maybe someday...but we're still in transition from being Wilderness canoe/tent campers.....5 hr drive to the put-in w/ a 3 hr paddle into the site. We are going north of there (town = Duane) during the 1st week of Aug....meeting some friends from Western NY. Found a CG that is mostly woods, pictures look secluded, on a river, no planned CG-activities, owner committed to peace & quiet/birding/nature/etc....sure hope it really is as secluded as it sounds like it is. Mind you, if the Rally is in Lake George - we may still come....just wouldn't be our choice location....now - if you were to suggest Acadia in Maine....THAT would be a different song!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> The area's nice, but, frankly, waaaaayyyyy too crowded for our liking.


Really Wolfie,

Where did you go? We use to camp there back in the day, on a island & Rogers Rock CG. But haven't been up there in over 10 yrs easy. We've heard great things about Lake George RV Park & Lake George Escapes, & decided to check them both out this year. So, we'll see









Tami

[/quote]
Haven't ever been camping up there .... driving thru is enuff! Its not that its a bad place....its actually quite pretty with LOTS of family stuff to do....just too much for OUR liking. Maybe someday...but we're still in transition from being Wilderness canoe/tent campers.....5 hr drive to the put-in w/ a 3 hr paddle into the site. We are going north of there (town = Duane) during the 1st week of Aug....meeting some friends from Western NY. Found a CG that is mostly woods, pictures look secluded, on a river, no planned CG-activities, owner committed to peace & quiet/birding/nature/etc....sure hope it really is as secluded as it sounds like it is. Mind you, if the Rally is in Lake George - we may still come....just wouldn't be our choice location....now - if you were to suggest Acadia in Maine....THAT would be a different song!
[/quote]

That sounds Awesome







We are also having a difficult time transitioning from tent/canoe back woods camping etc... DH more so. I feel this is the only way we could ever camp w/ our son, so I am trying my best to adapt to the closeness of the sites. We have found that if we get sites w/out sewer hook-up they are a little more secluded then with.

Please let me know how you like the CG in Duane.








Maine would work for us as well.








Tami


----------



## brandycroz (Jul 25, 2005)

It would be fine with me, we are actually going to Lake George Escape in Aug (17-20)...so unless we absolutely hate it...a return trip would be ok!

Sheryl


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

brandycroz said:


> It would be fine with me, we are actually going to Lake George Escape in Aug (17-20)...so unless we absolutely hate it...a return trip would be ok!
> 
> Sheryl


We'll be there at the same time









Tami


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Michelle has always said something about Lake George...............

If the timing is right, who knows.

We'll be watching!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

before we bought our Outback, we used to take our 21' Wellcraft cuddy there every year for a week or long weekend.

If I went there camping, I'd miss my boat too much


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

We've been to Lake George RV Park twice. Liked it a lot. Went to Great Escape once and liked it also. We would be interested, but not this year.

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm game for maybe future NE Rally there

Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

We can have fun anywhere!!!

Looks like a good idea to me.

Steve


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

We've been to LG RV park 3 times I believe in the last 2 years, and plan to return this year. Its a great spot in our opinion, very nice well maintained campground w/ things to do and see in the area. We won't be able to go the weekend you mention, but maybe sometime we'll see ya'll up there.


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

We are willing to try if the timing is right


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

outback21 said:


> We've been to LG RV park 3 times I believe in the last 2 years, and plan to return this year. Its a great spot in our opinion, very nice well maintained campground w/ things to do and see in the area. We won't be able to go the weekend you mention, but maybe sometime we'll see ya'll up there.


Actually, I was just throwing it out there as a possibility for a Rally some time next year. This year's Rally calendar is already full.

We will be up there this weekend & again in Aug., so I could look into what the 2 CG's have to offer in the way of a Rally.

Just a thought,
Tami


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We are already in the process of making plans that would use up all of DH's vacation at one time. Lake George would be too far for us next year.


----------



## Mdovey (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi Tami-
We love Rogers Rocks and are hoping to go camping there again next year--as soon as we buy an Outback! Actually, it was a miserable experience camping there in the pouring rain in early July that led us (me actually, DH might still be in a tent if left to his own devices







) to begin the process of searching for a travel trailer! We'd definately go, and for those who think Lake George is too crowded, Rogers Rocks, up by Ticonderoga, is perfect. The only thing is no electricity, etc., but the lake and the campground is well worth it, I'd say.

Mary
We use to camp there back in the day, on a island & Rogers Rock CG. But haven't been up there in over 10 yrs easy.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi action

Just returned from Lake George & I have to say Awesome.







I had forgotten how beautiful it is up there. Here is a photo taken from Rogers Rock State Park. The DH & I are considering going back there to camp, after we buy a generator


















*Hi Mary & Welcome to Outbackers.com *

Tami


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Tami


Tami, how'd you get the OB all the way out there?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Wolfie


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

RizFam said:


> Hi action
> 
> Just returned from Lake George & I have to say Awesome.
> 
> ...


Great picture Tami









Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks Don. It is so pretty up there, I am really looking forward to going back next month.









Tami


----------



## Mdovey (Jun 30, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Thanks Don. It is so pretty up there, I am really looking forward to going back next month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tami and Don-
Thanks fo the welcome. I love these pictures! The houseboat is hysterical. I'd love to be able to show you a photo of our last trip (without a travel trailer) that shows the DH sitting under a tarp kind of looking as if he's in the eye of a hurricane! Unfortunately, I don't really see how to paste it in. When our 100 degree heat lifts here in South Jersey, maybe I'll be able to think straight and figure it out. It's not as funny as the houseboat, but it should make you chuckle.

Off-topic, but, Tami, I see you're also from NJ. Where'd you buy your trailer? Do you have any recommendations re dealers...or warnings?! In NJ, we've looked in Lakewood at Meyers (used to be Sunbird) but ...well, we're more "let's drop in and look" people, not "make an appointment to see trailers" people and I felt a bit pressured by the salesperson to ONLY come when she was there. Unfortunately, that's not always so convenient. Any advice would be great, thanks.
Mary


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Hi action
> 
> Just returned from Lake George & I have to say Awesome.
> 
> ...


Why, I'm going to be sitting by the lake sipping my coffee and looking at that very island in just nine days. We'll be there from 7/28 to 8/11. It was good to see you guys at Schroon Lake last week Rizfam.

Scott


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Mdovey said:


> Thanks Don. It is so pretty up there, I am really looking forward to going back next month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tami and Don-
Thanks fo the welcome. I love these pictures! The houseboat is hysterical. I'd love to be able to show you a photo of our last trip (without a travel trailer) that shows the DH sitting under a tarp kind of looking as if he's in the eye of a hurricane! Unfortunately, I don't really see how to paste it in. When our 100 degree heat lifts here in South Jersey, maybe I'll be able to think straight and figure it out. It's not as funny as the houseboat, but it should make you chuckle.

Off-topic, but, Tami, I see you're also from NJ. Where'd you buy your trailer? Do you have any recommendations re dealers...or warnings?! In NJ, we've looked in Lakewood at Meyers (used to be Sunbird) but ...well, we're more "let's drop in and look" people, not "make an appointment to see trailers" people and I felt a bit pressured by the salesperson to ONLY come when she was there. Unfortunately, that's not always so convenient. Any advice would be great, thanks.
Mary
[/quote]

Hi Mary,
A bunch of us bought our Outbacks from Garick RV in Oak Ridge NJ, & are more then satisfied with their customer service. http://www.garickrv.com/ Here is their link. Good Luck. You might want to try RV shows that is where we learned a lot & made our decision to buy an OB.

Good Luck & I would love to see you pics some day








Tami


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Hi Tami,

We would be up for a rally trip to Lake George next year. We were at LG RV park this year, it was nice but *way* overpriced and *way too crowded*...packed in like sardines.

Last year we stayed at a campground on the other side of LG, kind of off the beaten path. It was wooded and quiet, much nicer and more like "camping" than the more commercial places.

Here's where we stayed...

Adirondack Camping Village
PO Box 406
Lake George, NY 12845
*518-668-5226 fax 518-668-4256

We really enjoyed it, had activities if you wanted, but could just hang out and enjoy the nature if that's your thing. I'd suggest a trip to LG during the "off season", either early or later in the season, hoping to avoid the crowd...JMO

Enjoy your trip, we're getting ready to go to Mystic, CT for a couple of days, then we're off to Canada!

Clare

and Mary...we bought at Garick in NJ too, we're from CT. We liked them, good prices, no pressure sales and very helpful. My DH loves their service dep't. too.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Why, I'm going to be sitting by the lake sipping my coffee and looking at that very island in just nine days. We'll be there from 7/28 to 8/11. It was good to see you guys at Schroon Lake last week Rizfam.

Scott

Thanks Scott we had a LOVELY day!! Every morning after that while I was getting JL ready for the day we would ask, "boat please"







HE HAD A WONDERFUL TIME...........Thanks Again!!

Looking forward to seeing you & your family again soon,
Tami

PS) I sent you pics form the day to your work email... hope you can get them.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Every morning after that while I was getting JL ready to start our day he would say, "boat please" ..... he he he
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

3aleteclare said:


> Hi Tami,
> 
> We would be up for a rally trip to Lake George next year. We were at LG RV park this year, it was nice but *way* overpriced and *way too crowded*...packed in like sardines.
> 
> ...


Thanks Clare, That is where we were this past weekend & agreed Sardines








I will look into the Camping Village, Thanks

Tami


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Hi Tami,

Here is the link to the campsite, check out the pics...

http://www.adirondackcampingvillage.com/

if you're in the area, I'd say stop by, the owners are pretty nice and will let you drive through and explore...

have fun

Clare


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

3aleteclare said:


> Hi Tami,
> 
> Here is the link to the campsite, check out the pics...
> 
> ...


Thanks Clare,

CG looks great







I'm sure my DH will like this one.
See you in Niagra Falls









Tami


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Tami,

I would be in for Lake George.

I am actually from the area (Saratoga Springs) spent my summers up there as a kid and I will definetely miss not having a boat but then again still have family that lives on the lake and they have one.

Wish I had a big one to fit us all. Know that lake like the back of my hand and could take us all over!

Mike


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

NJMikeC said:


> Tami,
> 
> I would be in for Lake George.
> 
> ...


Hey Mike,
we are going up again in Aug., & we are going to rent a boat & a site on one of the islands for the day







Can't wait.

Tami


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Tami,

I would be in for Lake George.

I am actually from the area (Saratoga Springs) spent my summers up there as a kid and I will definetely miss not having a boat but then again still have family that lives on the lake and they have one.

Wish I had a big one to fit us all. Know that lake like the back of my hand and could take us all over!

Mike


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> We can have fun anywhere!!!
> 
> Looks like a good idea to me.
> 
> Steve


 Here, here! Though my DW and I have been looking for an excuse for a trip to Acadia. I am game! Tina (DW) isn't hip on long drives. BUT if the CG worth it I am sure I can convince her!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey you know, we can do Maine & Lake George. They are spring, summer & fall Rally's & this year 2 fall Rally's. So, why don't we research & decide what time of year we would want to be in either place & go from there. I've never been to Maine, but have attempted to go a couple times. So I don't know when would be the ideal time to go. I've heard the black flies in spring can be a real problem.








Lake George has gotten pretty developed since I've been there with sereral amuzements parks, water parks, miniture golf, arcades, ferry boat tours & a ton of activities to do on the Lake including parasailing. I was very surprised that in Mid July the lake was empty. We were at both ends & it really wasn't crowded at all. It was a beautiful thing.

Just my 2 cent,
Tami


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

My current plan with my wife is Maine and New Hamshire 2nd to 3rd week of July. We always travel that week as it is usually the hottest of the year. Black Flies are usually a Spring problem, then come the Mosquitoes in June. July gets a little better as far as Mosquitoes but they are ever present excluding only the driest years.

Beware that Lake George to Maine isn't the friendliest of hauls. Besides Rte 4 there isn't a direct route and it will likely take 6 hours just to get to the NH\Maine border.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Bumping for the recent interest in Lake George


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Bumping for the recent interest in Lake George


Hey there, Tami. Having just returned from the Adirondacks & happily driving PAST all of the Lake George exits with 100s of cars & campers getting on, off, or looking like they weren't sure which way they were going (not to mention the abominable conditions in the few CGs that we saw from the road) ... our conviction to not EVER camp in the Lake George area has been reconfirmed. Just our opinion...sorry.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Tami

Like I said at the rally SIL lives not far away in Albany so ........ Depending on timing we'd be interested in Lake George. Just FYI I was there in '05 with SIL the 3rd week of June. Just prior to the begining of their season. Very few crowds but most things were open. It was a little chilly to be in the water but just fine for being on the water.

Steph


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We just got back from Lake George on saturday. We stayed at lake george RV park in the 400's outer loop. Our "abonimable







" conditions included; very well equipped camp store, very accommodating hosts, heated indoor and outdoor pools, large gravel pull thru site, new nicely set up full hookups and new landscaping including bushes and mulch around our site. There are sections nearby that were pretty close together but the loop we were in was very nice.

Mike


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

camping479 said:


> We just got back from Lake George on saturday. We stayed at lake george RV park in the 400's outer loop. Our "abonimable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mike I'm glad you & your family had a nice time in Lake George









PS) I thoroughly enjoyed my conversation with Chris the morning you were leaving NF. She is lovely & it was very nice meeting her. I look forward to getting to know her better & your girls







in the future.

Tami

"wolfwood Posted Aug 7 2006, 05:07 PM 
QUOTE(RizFam @ Aug 7 2006, 12:39 PM)

Bumping for the recent interest in Lake George

Hey there, Tami. Having just returned from the Adirondacks & happily driving PAST all of the Lake George exits with 100s of cars & campers getting on, off, or looking like they weren't sure which way they were going (not to mention the abominable conditions in the few CGs that we saw from the road) ... our conviction to not EVER camp in the Lake George area has been reconfirmed. Just our opinion...sorry. "

Wolfie,

Sorry to hear that. I was just trying to find a beautiful area with many amenities that is about 1/2 the travelling distance for most of us NE Outbackers. LG is about 3 or so hrs for most of us. 
As stated previously in this thread we agree about the closeness of the RV sites. That being said, when it comes to the Outbackers Rallys I love the closeness of the sites, it is like one BIG HAPPY FAMILY!! I want to be close to my new OB friends & spend as much quality time with them as we can.









Tami


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Wolfie,
> 
> Sorry to hear that. I was just trying to find a beautiful area with many amenities that is about 1/2 the travelling distance for most of us NE Outbackers. LG is about 3 or so hrs for most of us.
> As stated previously in this thread we agree about the closeness of the RV sites. That being said, when it comes to the Outbackers Rallys I love the closeness of the sites, it is like one BIG HAPPY FAMILY!! I want to be close to my new OB friends & spend as much quality time with them as we can.
> ...


Uh.....I don't think you would've liked the ones we saw







(not saying they're all similar to what we saw - haven't gone looking - but we DEFINATELY didn't like what we saw from the highway)

Hey, by all means - if others like L/G (and it sounds like many do) GO FOR IT! We all have different preferences for differrent reasons. We don't have kids, really aren't drawn to touristy-kinds of attractions, and much prefer to be in a quiet place WAAAAYYYY off the beaten path. That being said, I really am looking forward to the NH and PA rallies, having a bunch of us all in one place, getting to know everyone, and all that stuff....but the areas AROUND those CGs are quiet...not "touristy". PLEEEEZZZZ ... we're only 1 voice of many in this process of selection...don't rule out any options based on our opinion alone.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hello Everyone









We just returned from our second visit to the Lake George Adirondak Region & I absolutely LOVE it there. It is more beautuful then I remember. We are definitely going back next year & probably for a week, but haven't decided on dates yet. For those of you previous boat owners, DougsDogs & NJMikeC, we rented a boat from Snug Harbor Marina South Sat & spent the entire day on the lake. We went cliff diving on Diamond Island like we did when we were kids & then took the children tubing. Everyone had a blast even though it was a tad chilly up there Sat. Lake George Escapes CG, http://www.lakegeorgeescape.com/ we liked a lot better then Lake George RV Park, b/c it was more like camping & the sites where "we were" were NOT on top of each other. They had tons of amenities at the CG. A fun house, a lovely well equipped camp store, a big bon fire w/ a band playing in the gazebo on Fri night w/ a Smores Character walking around. A Pig Roast on Sat evening & much more.









We met the BrandyCoz Outbacker Family & they were Lovely of course!! Sheryl sorry we didn't have more time to socialize & hope you & your family had a wonderful time









I have to say Wolfie you & KB must have gone through there in PEAK season b/c we were there in mid July & now the 3rd week of Aug & the area was not crowded at all. The CG was very full, but the LG area highways & the Lake were empty.

So, we are going back & if we could coordinate a Rally around that time, we would LOVE THAT! Clare & Tim recommended Adirondak Camping Village, http://www.adirondackcampingvillage.com/. I tried to get up there & take a tour but time was against me this weekend. Their website looks very nice & that can also be a possible Rally choice. So, lets talk everybody, if we can all go at the same time it would be Fun Fun Fun









Tami


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Tami

We love Lake George as well







We would be interested. It is a good drive for us so our plans would make it a 4 day weekend of even a week camping trip.

Thor


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

It sounds like you had a great time Tami...

I have never been in that area before but would love to do a trip there. We maybe in for a rally next year if the timing works out right.

Gary


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

RizFam said:


> So, we are going back & if we could coordinate a Rally around that time, we would LOVE THAT! Clare & Tim recommended Adirondak Camping Village, http://www.adirondackcampingvillage.com/. I tried to get up there & take a tour but time was against me this weekend. Their website looks very nice & that can also be a possible Rally choice. So, lets talk everybody, if we can all go at the same time it would be Fun Fun Fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you know we're always game for Lake George. We get up there a lot so working in a rally will be great.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Either of those campgrounds look wonderful to me, Tami. I really want to attend so can we please avoid the July 28-August 4th week? That week is my 2nd husband's family camping trip, which we have done in his memory since the year after he died. The Saturday of that week is my first husband's family reunion every year. I don't want to miss the family camping trip and Hell fill freeze over before I will intentionally miss the family reunion so please, please, please don't plan the LG Rally that week! Okay, for those of you who are thinking that I'm awfully self-centered, I gave up the camping trip for the NF Rally this year and had to give up the trip a couple of years ago when my son had back surgery the week before and wasn't doing very well. I really want to do both and HOPE it will work out so that I can do all of both, but fully understand if that's the week everyone else can make...... sob......., I'll just have to deal with it!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

nonny said:


> Either of those campgrounds look wonderful to me, Tami. I really want to attend so can we please avoid the July 28-August 4th week? That week is my 2nd husband's family camping trip, which we have done in his memory since the year after he died. The Saturday of that week is my first husband's family reunion every year. I don't want to miss the family camping trip and Hell fill freeze over before I will intentionally miss the family reunion so please, please, please don't plan the LG Rally that week! Okay, for those of you who are thinking that I'm awfully self-centered, I gave up the camping trip for the NF Rally this year and had to give up the trip a couple of years ago when my son had back surgery the week before and wasn't doing very well. I really want to do both and HOPE it will work out so that I can do all of both, but fully understand if that's the week everyone else can make...... sob......., I'll just have to deal with it!


Nonny,

I don't believe any of us Outbackers could ever think of you as a selfish women.







NEVER!! We will have to plan it on a different date .............that's all!







I was thinking of either mid July or better for us mid Aug. But, it is up to the majority of the group to decide.

Tami


----------

